# How to fish the popping cork and XR8



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I know you guys must be thinking, does this guy know anything, well I do, but not about fishing. However, you guys have been very good about helping me learn. Went out tonight and got the Cajan Thunder Popping Cork and XR8, now I need some advice on technique. Again, if I have luck, I post pics.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm surprised one of the inshore guys hasn't replied to your post. Might be a good idea to move this to the inshore Q & A section. You can also find a wealth of information on youtube these days.


----------



## LINEnotSTRING (Nov 1, 2015)

Robert, i am a new to fishing, too. i've become dependent on the Tight Line bait shop owner ~ corner of Pace and Cervantes. believe me...he has heard a lot of questions from me. 

next: two surf fishing guys Thursday & Sunday mornings are best times to find them on the beach just this side of Fort Pickens. both are generous with their time.

and, Kim is right on. i learned knot tying on youtube.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LINEnotSTRING said:


> Robert, i am a new to fishing, too. i've become dependent on the Tight Line bait shop owner ~ corner of Pace and Cervantes. believe me...he has heard a lot of questions from me.


Yes, John is a great dude & very knowledgeable! Tight Lines is probably my favorite bait shop to go to.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I need to go by there and chat with him. Thanks for the help.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I've personally always really enjoyed fishing with a popping cork. I would recommend that you add a piece of split shot weight to the bottom under the cork to help it straighten out after the cast. Usually I fish a cork when I am wade fishing close to grass flats. Just cast it as close as possible to the area that you want and then give it a second to "stand up". Once you're at that point, then just "pop" the tip of your rod until you hear the cork making a rattle sound. You may want to try different popping speeds (usually 5-10 seconds depend pops) to see how active they are. 

Personally I've learned that using a circle hook with a cork will help me a lot when actually trying to land a fish.. especially if it comes to trout!


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't wait to be able to get out and use it, today I order a pair of waders so I can get into the water and use this new tool. I have a few places in mind to go, just have to get there, may be a few weeks before I can, I can only go on Saturday and I am booked the next few.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Popping cork video. See the other videos after the end? Be prepared for info overload!!!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Thing about it, it's got to be a 'Cajun Thunder' popping cork. Bill Dance said so. And Mark Davis of Penn's 'Big Water Adventure'; so, there you go.


----------

